# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai



## xfishbonex (30. April 2010)

:g Ich Wünsche euch viel Glück :g und das ich immer die Größte fange :vik:lg andre


----------



## armyn (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin
noch ne woche rackern, dann gehts nach dänemark.
fynen genauer genommen, dem lockruf des silbers folgen:vik:
zeit wirds


----------



## gluefix (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:* heute, 05:30-08:00
*Wo:* Hansa Park
*Wer:* Ich + eine Bekannte
*Wind:* nahezu windstill
*Womit:* Falk Blinker
*Was & wie* *Groß:* nix #d
*Warum:* weil ich es auch mal mit Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Co probieren wollte und meine erste Combo eingeweiht werden musste :q(shimano beastmaster BX 300MH + cormoran chronos AL 11PiF 3500er)
*Sonstiges:* Ich war bereits recht früh in Sierksdorf, konnte jedoch nicht den Zugang zum Spot finden und bin fast ne Stunde rumgeirrt#q bis ich andere freundliche Angler auf einem Parkplatz traf #6. Ansonsten waren noch einige andere am Wasser und es war ein schöner Morgen. Naja vielleicht klappts nächstes Mal besser ansonsten bleib ich bei meinem geliebten Brandungsangeln|supergri.


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo Leute 
wieder in deutschland heute zu 3 in dk gewesen 
ich hatte die 7 nullnummer :c#q der immerfänger ne schöne 50cm mefo ,Bamse 34 2mefos ,eine Alulatte ,und ne ast reine stealhead #6
ich hoffe der zeigt das foto noch 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moin Moin!
Geiler Tag in DK!
Noch schnell das Foto von der Steelhead!
Sie hatte 46cm und hat nicht so ein Theater gemacht wie ich erhofft hatte.
Dazu noch 2 mal Mefo untermaßig.
Eine Alulatte quergehakt hat noch einen schönen Tanz geliefert.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

#6lg andre- wir #x


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Schöne Fische!!! DICKES PETRI!:vik:

Tony


----------



## dido_43 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:*  01.05.   18:00-21:30 Uhr
*Wo:*  Nienhagen
*Wer:*  ich, keine anderen Angler in Sichtweite
*Wind:*  aus west, ca. 3 - 4 bf
*Womit:*  Hansen Fight
*Was & wie* *Groß:*  Mefo ca. 43 cm releast, 1 Aussteiger und Sch.... Hornis
*Warum:* weil ich nichts besseres zu tun hatte
*
Sonstiges: * heftiger Westwind, Wellen, Regen - nicht gerade das Wunschwetter.

Dazu das dauernde Gelutsche der Hornies am Blinker, die hätten ja noch ein paar Wochen warten können. Werde an meinem Lieblingsangelplatz Schilder im Wasser anbringen,  

|gr: Horni Danger Zone, 1.000 m Abstand halten |gr: 

sonst gibts Ärger !!!

PS. Geht in D keiner mehr auf MeFo angeln oder wird hier nichts mehr gemeldet ???


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hm...
heute ist zwar schöner Sonnenschein, aber bei auflandigem Wind in die Wellen gehen, mag ich auch nicht !


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Sauber Jungs! Petri!

Und nächstes mal gebt Ihr der Fischbohne ne Fliege mit Haken


----------



## jpm7890 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wie läufts z. Z.?


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

hallo 
Gehe doch fischen denn siehst du  was läuft aber nicht mit mir ich fange eh nix zurzeit :vlg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

@ André           wieso z.Z. :q


----------



## Hommi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann*: 2.Mai
*Wo*:Beim Nachbarn in DK
*Wer*: Mein Männe und ich
*Wind:*NO ca.2-3(höchstens)
*Womit*: Fliege und Stripper
*Was*? Mefo 55cm(Männe)dick und rund, Mefo 51cm nicht ganz so verfressen
*Warum:* Wen nicht jetzt?Wann dann?

Waren ein paar Stunden Wasser. Erst nur Hornis, die waren mit einem MAl weg.....da kamen die Mefos....einfach nur PRIMA!!!!!

Leider keine Bilder, nur auf´m Handy und da bin ich wohl zu dösig zu,tja man kann ja nicht alles können!!!


----------



## Firefox2 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



Hommi schrieb:


> *Wann*: 2.Mai
> *Wo*:Beim Nachbarn in DK
> *Wer*: Mein Männe und ich
> *Wind:*NO ca.2-3(höchstens)
> ...





Ein Petri für Euch


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 02.+03.05.10
Wo: südlich von Thessaloniki - Wasser klar
Wer: mein Vater, Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3-4 aus NO
Womit: auf Dohna 2g & Moere Silda 18g
Was & wie Groß: 2 x Wolfsbarsch knapp 40cm 
Warum: weil ich meine Eltern besucht habe und weil das Wetter so schön war :g (-27° C)

Mefos gab es in Griechenland nicht zu holen aber mit unserem Mefo-Geschirr haben wir trotzdem einige Fische an´s Band bekommen. 2x Wolfsbarsch, 7x Bastardmakrele u. einige Heringe.

Ja ja, eigendlich gehört das nicht hier rein aber ich dachte mir evtl. erfreuen sich trotzdem einige an den Bildern (Ich, mein Bruder, Sonnenunter- und Sonnenaufgang) #c


















MfG, troutmaster69


----------



## OssiEde (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Schöne Fische und tolles Wetter. Aber ob du wieder Heim kommst steht wohl noch in den Sternen. Dort unten ist ja der Teufel los.


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



OssiEde schrieb:


> Schöne Fische und tolles Wetter. Aber ob du wieder Heim kommst steht wohl noch in den Sternen. Dort unten ist ja der Teufel los.



Bin gestern 16:50 Uhr in HH gelandet


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri an den troutmaster,schöne Fische, so einen in 70cm zu drillen geht bestimmt gut ab!


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an den troutmaster,schöne Fische, so einen in 70cm zu drillen geht bestimmt gut ab!



Hab ich ja auch drauf gewartet aber irgendwie wollten die Muttis nicht :q 
Ich habe mir aber fest vorgenommen dieses Jahr im Sommer einen Trip an die Ostfriesischen Inseln zu machen evtl. geht da was um die 70 :k

MfG, troutmaster69


----------



## gsunderground (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin.
auch von mir noch ne kurze fangmeldung.

wann:30.04  18-21.30uhr
wo:   redewisch 
wer:  ein kumpel und ich
wind: leicht von nw 
womit:snap rot-schwarz
was:  53ger mefo welche aus der hand flüchtete und ne ca.
         40ger die sie verfolgen durfte 
         dazu einige kleine dorsche.

        kurzes fazit:bis ne halbe  stunde vorm sonnenuntergang
        gar nix. dann ging es aber richtig ab.inklusive fehlbisse.
        na dann.


----------



## Wolleraer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann : 05.05. 17-21.00 Uhr
Wustrow
Wind 2-3
Größe 49 un 53
Womit Thor 22g S/r Kingtrout 18g gold silber
Wasser stark angetrübt wie Abwaschwasser leichte Strömung


----------



## hummerpaule (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

war gestern auch los in Bliesdorf.....eine Mefo direkt nach dem Wurf gehabt...heftiger Biss, Sprung.Tschööööö ;-((
Eine noch als Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.....
Dafür gab es dann Hornies und später ein paar Dorsche....
Zwei gute Hornies und die besten zwei Dorsche bewohnen jetzt meinen Kühlschrank ;-))
Gefischt habe ich mit einem Kumpel von 19-22:30 Uhr und dann kam echt heftigster Wind aus Norden auf!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin moin

wann:01.05 17-21.30uhr
wo: börgerende 
wer: mein vatter und ich
wind:3-4 w 
womit: spöki
was: eine richtig fette mefo kurz vor den füßen gebissen(ca.70|bigeyes) wollte aber nicht mit:c, dann n schönen nachläufer und noch n biss! aber keine rauskitzeln können#q
2horni bisse und abends kamen dann die dörsche-zwischen40und45

im dunkeln haben dann noch 2 dicke mefos 3m vom ufer geraubt, aber alles überwerfen brachte nix


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin

wann:05.05 17-21.30uhr
wo: börgerende
wer: ich allein
wind:no 3-4 später ono 4-5
womit: alles mögliche
was: ne ca.35er mefo, n horni(plus ca. 10 weitere bisse) und noch ne gute mefo als nachläufer

relativ wellig und stark angetrübt; dorsche wollten nicht so recht


----------



## gsunderground (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

ja die hornis.in die wismarbucht sind sie mit voller manschaft eingerückt. lassen der mefo keine chance mehr.hatte gestern vormittag in 90 min über 30stück.mußte dann aufgeben.mehr paßt nicht in meinen räucherofen.vielleicht klappt es we vorm dunkelwerden noch mal mit ner trutte.


----------



## Dreimaster (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann: *01.05.2010 ca 19.00 Uhr
*Wo: *Ostsee bei Damp
*Wind: *west 3-4
*Wer: *Ich + Freundin
*Was: *3 Mefos 
*Wie groß: *65cm; 55cm; 50cm
*Womit: *Blinker (Iron Claw; Hansen Flash)

*Sonstiges: *Ein super Tag! 3 Stunden angeln, 3 schöne Mefos und 2 gute Hornis!


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Geile fische :gpetri heil dazu #6lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petrie zu den tollen Fischen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Oceansoul77 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vik:

wann: 30.04.10 / ca.16.30
wo: aussenförde, kollund dk, ca. 7 m vom ufer, dunkler grund.
wer: ich 
wind: leicht von nw 
womit: 15 gr. Stripper weiss
was: 54er silberblanke Meerforelle

Fazit: insgesamt ca. nur 1,5 h geangelt. glück gehabt.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri den Fängern! Bei mir gabs nur Alulattenalarm #q


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern! Bei mir gabs nur Alulattenalarm #q


 hansen fight steht gerade in wasser |supergri|supergri|supergri reichlich hornhechte die wollen nur meine fliege nicht :cjetzt hat er die blinker flitze genommen mal sehen ob der genauso hammert wie du |supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## Oceansoul77 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vik:

wann: 08.05 / ca.18.00 h
wo: Innenförde, Flensburg
wer: ich 
wind: leicht von ost
womit: Wasserkugel und Tauwurm. 1m Tief
was: 48er noch leicht bräunliche Meerforelle

Fazit: sofort nach Auswurf gebissen und sofort nach Landung zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: Heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang für 2 Std
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Kollege Flensimann und ich
Wind: Ententeich, Welle nur bei Booten
Womit: Hansen Flash 16g
Wie Groß: 46 & 41
Warum: Weil ich mir die Saison nicht von Schnäblern kaputtpicken lasse

Liebe Freunde des schnell geführten Blechs,

Nachdem mir gestern die Alulatten die Silberjagd gründlich vermasselt haben, beschlossen der Flensimann und ich nach einer kurzen taktischen Besprechung einen Strand unseres Vertrauens und verabredeten uns für 6 Uhr heute früh.

Ohne Kaffee gingen dann die ersten Würfe eher verzögert über die Bühne. Nach sehr kurzer Zeit wurde ich dann durch einen Ruck aus meiner Lethargie gerissen, und ich befand mich mitten in einem Drill. Horni? Nein, er schüttelt den Kopf  
Entgegen kam mir dann eine 46er pralle Schönheit nach nur gefühlten 5 Minuten fischen.
Keine 1000 Würfe später dann völlig überraschend der 2. Einschlag, ich war eigentlich noch gar nicht wieder im Film. Auch hier wieder Kopfschütteln  Dirk stapfte nun aus dem Wasser, um Blechspionage zu betreiben. Die Marke am Rutengriff zeigte ca. 41cm, also sollte er ruhig noch ein wenig schwimmen gehen. Der Drilling sass aber so verkantet im Schlund, dass ein Lösen nur sehr problematisch vonstatten ging. Also entscheid der Strandrat dann auch für Entnahme, da der Fisch nicht als Krebsfutter enden sollte.

Dirk hatte dann noch einen Nachläufer und ich einen verkorksten Biss (Horni?) weiter draussen, ansonsten tat sich nichts mehr, so dass wir uns gegen halb Neun auf den Rückweg machten.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## dido_43 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:*   08.05.   18:00-22:30 Uhr
*Wo:*   Nienhagen
*Wer:*   ich, später noch 2 Watangler dazugesellt
*Wind:*   leicht aus Ost, Ententeich
*Womit:*   Hansen Fight und andere
*Was & wie* *Groß:*    Mefo ca. 40 cm selbst releast, 1 Horni und ca. 30 Dorsche, davon schwimmen die meisten wieder
*Warum:*  weil die Trutte ü 60 noch fehlt
*
Sonstiges: *  zum Glück haben die Hornies im Vergleich zum letzten mal einen Bogen um meinen Angelplatz gemacht, gut so.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:* 08.05. 17:00-19:00 Uhr/ 20.00-21.30 Uhr
*Wo: *Kühlungborn Seebrücke/ Nienhagen
*Wer:* meine Freundin und ich                                     *Wind:* leicht aus Ost, Ententeich
*Womit:* Spökis(verschiedene)
*Was & wie* *Groß:* Mefo 48 cm (meine Freundin), 6 Hornis und 1 Dorsch 49cm                                            

*Sonstiges*: wollten eigentlich hornis angeln, meine freundin hat auf der seebrücke 2 nachläufer(mefos) blinkerwechsel und bums hat sie wirklich eine dran(ihre erste:k) sie saß zum glück sehr gut und ich konnte sie rausheben|bigeyes-schwein gehabt!

dann noch nach nienhagen-viele angler-es sah so aus, als wären 2-3 forellen rausgekommen
ich hatte nur nen dorsch und um 21.30uhr dann den härtesten biss der saison|bigeyes aber leider nur 3-4 kopfschüttler und aus war´s:c:v

naja, kann ja nicht immer gut laufen...


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wann: Heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang für 2 Std
> Wo: E-Bay
> Wer: Kollege Flensimann und ich
> Wind: Ententeich, Welle nur bei Booten
> ...


Sauber mein süsser #6lg andre


----------



## Wolleraer (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Heute 9-15 Uhr Ahrenshop
Norwest 3
Starke strömung Wasser Trüb
Falkfisch Thor un Gno
Eine Untermaßige Mefo 9 Hornis


----------



## Hansen fight (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Am Samstag wollte Ich gezielt auf die Hornpieper mit der Fliege fischen.
Die Jungs waren auch da,konnte immer wieder Aktivität
im Wasser sehen alles in Wurfweite.
Was ich auch machte schnell strippen oder langsam.
Große Fliegen,kleine Fliegen Pink,grau,weiß silbern.
Nix ging.Auch keine Nachläufer
Mit Blech hatte Ich dann Abend 4 Hornfische 3 quergehakt
und 1 regulär gebissen. Kontakte hatte Ich reichlich.
Später gabs dann noch zwei Dorsche bei denen noch ein paar Zentimeter fehlten.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Von Samstag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Nachmittag sind wir,wenn das Wetter es mitmacht, mit mehren Leuten zum kiten auf Fehmarn,darunter auch 3 Mefofischer.:g
Mal sehen vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in der Abend-oder Morgendämmerung noch ne dicke Trutte zu fangen,unser Nachtlager wir auf jeden Fall an der Ostküste aufgeschlagen!:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Da macht uns wohl doch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung...#q
Schade!!!:c


----------



## Lenkers (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Nur, weil mal wieder ein Foto von nem hübschen Fisch rein sollte... wenn auch nur ne Mini.
Biss beim Hornhechtangeln auf einen 12 cm langen Blinker - zumindest ein Appetit wie ne Große.
Vielleicht schaut sie in ein paar Jahren ja nochmal vorbei - würd mich freuen.


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Die ist ja niedlich :lund das auf ein 12cm blinker |bigeyes
lg andre


----------



## kaizr (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moin Moin,

heute schön auf großer Tour gewesen. Wir fischten cirka 6 Stunden und dabei gingen uns so einige Fische an die Leine.

4 maßige Meerforellen mit dem Mittelmaß von 53cm,
4 untermaßige,
sowie 7 Hornhechte

und eine menge Bisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten.

Bilder der Meerforellen folgen Morgen. Ich bin derweil zu müde und geflasht von dem ganzen Tag. Die Bilder sind dann allerdings im gefrorenen Zustand.

TIGHT LINES ! ! !


----------



## frudl (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Ich bin absoluter Rookie in Bezug auf Mefo. Ich bin ab Montag in Wiek/Rügen. Geht da was auf Meerforelle? Danke für die Tipps. #6


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo leute 
heute morgen um 3 ging es auf die insel mit thomas erst katherinhof danach staberhuk 
nix nullnummer :c
danach nach dahme 
rückenwind ne 5 und ab gings 
etwar 100kontakte auf fliege Alulatten ein bekommen endlich mal wieder ein fisch an der fliegenpeitsche #6auf einmal biß auffen pinken woolybugger ich dachte schon horni also strippstop und was passiert der fisch zieht mir die fliegenschn urr aussen hand |bigeyeswas ist das denn also anschlag und ne ca 40cm forelle kommt aussen wasser 
zeigt mir ihren schönen silbernen arsch und sagt nix alter #q#q#q fliege aus gekotzt und tschüß |supergrilg andre


----------



## kaizr (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

So hier das Bild.

Ist natürlich suboptimal, da sie schon gefroren sind, aber besser als nichts.

Ich war einfach zu aufgeregt an dem Tag als ich die gefangen habe.


----------



## bamse34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Mensch Andre was ist da los bei Dir! Vielleicht solltest du ne Schrotflinte mitnehmen und sie beim ersten Sprung einfach erschießen!
Wünsche dir ein baldiges Ende deiner Mefofreien Angelausflüge. 
Hoffe beim nächste Tripp sind wir wieder gemeinsam unterwegs!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



kaizr schrieb:


> So hier das Bild.
> 
> Ist natürlich suboptimal, da sie schon gefroren sind, aber besser als nichts.
> 
> Ich war einfach zu aufgeregt an dem Tag als ich die gefangen habe.


 |kopfkratso sehen die forellen in supermark auch aus lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Mensch Andre was ist da los bei Dir! Vielleicht solltest du ne Schrotflinte mitnehmen und sie beim ersten Sprung einfach erschießen!
> Wünsche dir ein baldiges Ende deiner Mefofreien Angelausflüge.
> Hoffe beim nächste Tripp sind wir wieder gemeinsam unterwegs!
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


 Na schnulli Dulli :qklar fischen wir nächstes mal wieder zusammen #6in 14 tagen gehtes wieder los #hlg andre


----------



## Dreimaster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo Leute.

Gestern war ich nun zum Abschluß der Frühjahrsseason noch einmal an der Ostsee nähe Damp.
05.00 - 13.00Uhr.
gegen 07.00 Uhr ist dann tatsächlich noch eine 55er Mefo
auf einen More silda in blau/silber eingestiegen.
Als Beifang gab es 7 Hornis und 2 Dorsche.

Insgesammt ist das Fischen auf Mefo jedoch sehr zäh geworden. :c
Hornhecht ist einfach nicht mein Fisch. 
Ich werde mich nun bis zum Herbst ins Süßwasser zurück ziehen und kann dann hoffentlich bald von schönen Aalen und Hechten berichten. #h






 :vik:


----------



## Heringsfresser (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

@ dreimaster:

auch wenn die Hornis nerven, Spaß machen sie ohne Ende an der Rute. Fische ne 32g Skeletor und kann nur sagen: Horni dran, geile Sache!

Na denn, auf schöne Forellen im nächsten Jahr und ab jetzt erstmal Petri Heil auf Hecht und Aal!!

Gruß,
fleMMi


----------



## Dreimaster (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Klar macht auch ein Horni spaß (auch an meiner Sportex). Nur gerade schwer zu fangen sind sie nun wirklich nicht. Daher nimmt die Freude über einen gefangenen Fisch auch wesentlich schneller ab.


----------



## Marcus van K (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moinsen,

war heut morgen mal für einige Stunden am Wasser unterwegs.

Wo, zwischen Flensburg und Rostock
Wann, Heut Morgen 4.00 - 10.00
Womit, Blinker
Was, dutzende Hornis und eine schöne 72 Mefo
Warum, darum

Besonderheiten, biss kam auf volle Wurfweite, 2 Kurbelumdrehungen und fest. Einige schöne Sprünge aber vor dem Kescher war sie Platt. Mageninhalt 3 st. ca. 15cm lange Sprotten.


so dann..........


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

na dann mal Petri Heil zu den Frühjahrssaisonabschluss Fischen#6
"Ende Frühjahrssaison bedeutet aber auch 
 Beginn Sommernachtsaison"


----------



## troutmaster69 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

@Marcus van K

_Dickes _*PETRI HEIL *_von mir!!!_

Ein schöner Fisch, den kalt geräuchert zu genießen ist eine wahrer Genus :k


Gruss, troutmaster69


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Yes Sir, Schöne Pusche! Petri!

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

#6Geiles Teil 
bei mir gabes heute nur 16 hornpieper auf fliege :cgeschockt hat es trotzdem 
lg andre


----------



## Heringsfresser (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri Heil auch von mir!

Für den Traum von so nem Fisch kommen reihenweise Kilometer auf meinen Tacho :q

Mal sehen wie lange noch |rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Super Fisch,ganz dickes Petri von mir !!!


----------



## steven23883 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*schöner fisch dickes petri#6*


----------



## OssiHWI (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

auch ein fettes PETRI HEIL von mir....ich werde heute Nacht angreifen....:vik:


----------



## Dreimaster (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: Heute 23.05.2010  04.00 - 09.00
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich + Freundin
Wind: W 3-4
Womit: Salty
Was: 1 Mefo 48cm + 7 Hornis
Warum: Weil Ich die Nase nie voll bekomme.

Erste Mefo kurz vorm Landen ausgeschlitzt. #q
Mit Ärger im Bauch einen Gewaltswurf gemacht. #d
Nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen hing die nächste! 
Alles wieder gut! :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: 23.05.2010 22 Uhr - 01 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich 
Wind: W 3-4
Womit: alles was ging
Was: 1 Alulatte und 3 Baby-Leos ( *schwimmen alle wieder* )
Warum: Weil ich die Nase voll hab von Alulatten

aber kein Ostseesilber....schön wäre es gewesen.....

|wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Bin ebenfalls heute früh auf ein Hornissen...Nein, Horninest gestossen und wurde von den Alulatten regelrecht zerpflückt. Teilweise kamen die als Nachläufer in 5-er Gruppen hinterher, teilweise wurde der gehakte Fisch noch von einem Kollegen begleitet, der andauernd versuchte, den Köder noch abzujagen. Man konnte wunderbar die Oberflächenaktivität anwerfen und musste feststellen, dass es doch kein Silberbuckel war #c Sie waren wirklich überall zu sehen, teils weit draussen und teils im Ufersaum...


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

na mein süssen 
so ging es mir freitag morgen um 4 im wasser :qmal sehen was samstag so geht lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hey Marcus, #h

dickes  *Petri*  auch von mir.   #6

Und ich dachte schon, Du hast genug auf Bornholm gefangen. :q#h


----------



## JanS (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

So bin nach 2 Wochen Insel wieder zurück. Neben ein paar schönen Hornies gab es auch meine erste Insel-Forelle 

1x 39cm Fehmarn-Sund zwischen den Buhnen ... kommt in 2 Jahren wieder ... hat sie mir versprochen!


----------



## fusionator (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

jjuhu ich hab meine erste mefo gefangen war zwar bloss ca.15cm gross aber der anfang ist gemacht und eine ca.40cm lange ist mir vor meinen füßen abgehauen :vik:


----------



## Wolleraer (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Gestern vor Ahrenshoop 17-22 Uhr mit 6anderen Anglern darunter Fusionator#h  Zusammen haben wir12 maßige Dorsche und eine 49cm Mefo gefangen. Die fand den 28g Spöket Barsch hellgrün 28g ganz toll. War für meinen Freund die erste die er gefangen hatte. Wasser stark getrübt. Nach dem es anfäglich noch recht viel Welle vom Tage gab ließ es sehr stark nach. Links neben uns verlor einer ne gute am Strand am Blinker. Rechts neben uns landete ein Sportsfreund 2 gute auf Spiro mit Fliege. Die Forellen bissen alle erst nach Sonnenuntergang. Die  Hornis ware zum Glück so gut wie nicht da. Will heißen einen einzigen hatte ich am Band. War auch der erste Fisch des Abends für uns. Alles in allem ein toller abend mit super Sonnenuntergang und angenehmen Temperaturen.


----------



## Bennie ! (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri Heil !


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Liebe Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Bevor es für mich für eine Woche in die fischfreie Zone auf Romö geht,  konnte ich mich heute morgen noch ein letztes Mal zum Sonnenaufgang aus  dem Haus schleichen.
Die Bedingungen sahen einfach nur Zucker aus. Sonnenschein, ordentlicher  Wind, aber am Ufer nichts.
Gleich bei Ankunft sah ich ein großes Maul etwas von der  Wasseroberfläche lutschen. Im Nu flog der Silda dort hin und 5 Sekunden  später war die Rute krumm und ein ordentlicher Fisch
ging in die Bremse. Als dieser dann etwas später im Tang hing und in ein  ruhiges "Tok Tok" überging, ahnte ich schon, dass ich es wohl mit  meiner ersten Küstenkaulquappe dieses Jahr zu tun hatte.
Was dann folgte war surreal. Jeder Wurf ein Dorsch. Ich entnahm 2 von 49  und 47 und ging dann schnell weiter, da ich eigentlich noch ein paar  Stunden auf Mefo fischen wollte und nicht lauter Dorsche releasen.
An meiner Lieblingsstelle tat sich dann aber lange Zeit nichts, so dass  ich doch verführt war, wieder an den ersten Spot zu gehen. Logisch, dass  sich da erst mal nichts mehr tat.
Dann etwas weiter gewandert und nach einiger Zeit einen ordentlichen  Biss in der Absinkphase gehabt. Der Anhieb ging  aber voll ins Leere, und die Erklärung folgte beim Einholen: Der  Einzelhaken hatte sich schön um den Blinker  gewickelt.
Schnell Köderwechsel und dann gespanntes Warten. Plötzlich wildes  Kopfschütteln an der Rute, das ist kein Dorsch! Ein paar Salti später  nahm ich eine schöne 44er Mefo in Empfang. Na also, geht ja doch.
Und ganz zum Schluss bekam ich sogar noch eine Latte, die sich bislang  als erstaunlich zurückhaltend erwiesen hatten. Auch er machte mächtig  Rabatz, so dass man an einen Gröni hätte glauben können. Aber er hatte  sich im Sprung schon geoutet.
Somit war das Küstenstilleben perfekt und ich trat den Heimweg an.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Heringsfresser (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri! Schöner spannender Bericht. Da kriegt man auch richtig Lust nochmal zur Küste zu düsen, aber ist leider im Moment nicht drin.

Wie auch immer, dann man weiter so nächste Woche.

Wo liegt denn dieses Romö?


----------



## OssiHWI (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Und ganz zum Schluss bekam ich sogar noch eine Latte, ...RM


 

HUST.....HUST.....HUST....wie war das hier mit der Ferkelpolizei?


Schöner Bericht ... Petri Heil!!!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri an den Reverend !!!

Ich war gestern auch mit Freunden an Fehmarns Ostküste zum lockeren Brandungsangeln und grillen,wo fischen aber eher nebensächlich war.
Abends von 20-22Uhr hab ich dann auch die Spinnflitze geschwungen,aber außer einen recht guten Biss,den ich nicht verwandeln konnte, hatte ich keinen Kontakt.
Kann gut sein das es ein Dorsch war,ein Horni war es auf jeden Fall nicht,oder vielleicht doch ne Trutte...


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vikas wurde auch mal zeit wieder :vik:
Heute auf der insel gewesen Morgens noch ne schöne verloren auf Fliege #q am Nachmittag wurde ich belohnt 
50cm ostseesilber :vik:Felix schau dir mal die fliege an :k


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

so liebe leute 2 versuch 


	

		
			
		

		
	
:vik:lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri an Fishbone !!!


----------



## boot (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Andre du Nase, Petri *


----------



## Tewi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Mensch Andre Du alter Meforäuber! Fettes Petri vom Niederrhein.
Ich bin nächste Woche auch für ca. 3-4 Wochen oben Nähe wismarbucht vllt. schaffen wir es ja mal zu fischen!?!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Andre, ich wusste es!

Petri Du Mario Gomez des Fliegenfischens! Klar hab ich die Mücke erkannt, feines Fusselchen hast Du da genommen  die funzen halt nicht nur auf Bornholm #6

Gruß & Lass Sie Dir schmecken!


----------



## bamse34 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri Andre!!!
Kaum bin ich weg mauserst du dich vom Mario Gomez des Fliegenfischens zur Lena Meier-Landrut des Angelsports und überzeugst auf ganzer Linie!:vik::vik::vik:
Ich gönn sie Dir von Herzen.
In 2 Wochen wird nachgelegt!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian

Ach ja ich war übrigens auch mit und habe eine von knapp über 40 zurückgesetzt und 2 verloren, wobei eine die 20cm Marke knapp überschritten hatte und die 2. auch kein Riese war.
Dazu gabs ein paar Hornis.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Mensch Andre du kannst das ja doch du Schnulli!
Dickes Petri!
MFG HHjung93


----------



## Hansen fight (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri Andre #6
Es geht ja doch noch.


----------



## saeboe (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo Andre!!!

Glückwunsch zur Schönheit.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin moin, ich hatte am sonnabend ne begegnung der dritten art!
zu besuch bei schwiegereltern an der wohlenberger wiek zum grillen.
es war noch ne stunde zeit und ich sollte schnell noch n paar hornis fangen.
also ab runter zur mole und die spinne startklar gemacht.
ich hab mit nachläufer-drilling geangelt und die hornis haben auch gebissen, aber keiner wollte mit!
naja, ich hab da ja noch so´n komischen faden in der tasche...
der haken wurde natürlich ausgetauscht und ich versuchte es damit.
es kam wie es kommen musste!
erster wurf, blinker trifft wasser, rute sofort krumm!
bumms wieder wech, wieder krumm, bumms wieder wech!
erst dachte ich die hornis wollen mich verarschen, aber als das die gesamte strecke nicht aufhörte ahnte ich schon das schlimmste- ne ca. 55cmlange, wunderschöne und fettgefressene mefo stürzte sich wütend immer und immer wieder auf den blöden faden!!!!#q#q#q#q#q#q
sie konnte es wohl nicht verstehen, warum sie diesen sandaal nicht zu fassen kricht...
naja, hab dann grillen natürlich ausfallen lassen und die nacht geangelt(mit haken), aber nicht einen weiteren biss, musste ja so kommen

schönen gruß


----------



## holgerson (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Dickes Petri!!!
@fishbone: Is das der Lawson Schusskopf?


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



observer schrieb:


> moin moin, ich hatte am sonnabend ne begegnung der dritten art!
> zu besuch bei schwiegereltern an der wohlenberger wiek zum grillen.
> es war noch ne stunde zeit und ich sollte schnell noch n paar hornis fangen.
> also ab runter zur mole und die spinne startklar gemacht.
> ...


 SELBER SCHULD :qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*



holgerson schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!!
> @fishbone: Is das der Lawson Schusskopf?


Jepp ist der lawson geiles teil lg andre


----------



## holgerson (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Ja kann ich nur bestätigen bin mit Meinen auch sehr zufrieden!#6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

PETRI HEIL zum Silber Andre#6
ich habe am We auch eine auf die Schuppen gelegt,
am Morgen habe ich zu erst etwas gewedelt ,leider sind meine sauberen (nur)10 m Würfe nicht von Erfolg gekrönnt worden
Dann mit der Spinnausrüstung und nem Snaps in grün/weiss
hast es beim ersten Wurf gleich  geknallt:vik:
Schon 1 Std später lag sie in der Pfanne:q


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petrie Fishbone , wurde ja langsam mal wieder Zeit bei dir mit Fisch:q:q:q


----------

